# Looking for a definitive Hildegard von Bingen release? ask M.D deprofundis?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So am i a figure of authority concerning her music, of course i have zillion(slighty exagerating) cd or download of Bingen, is she overated, for some yes, but i think her music never overated depending on ensemble and conductor

Vox cosmica (Jordi Savall) was pretty good, but you want to here better hey?
Be transcended into the ancient lore, catapult into the past , the heart of it all...

Ockay than please puchased or listen to: Inspiration Hildegarde von Bingen Lieder and vision by vocame ensemble,you will be blowen away, i promess one of the best hildegard Von Bingen you will hear,
so far.. if not find better and arrogantly snob me :lol:

The voices are incredible the instrumental part are pure magic :angel:


----------

